# please help!!! Gastro problems



## hthomason (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a 5 year old red male long haired huie (Sebastian) and i'm having some issues with his tummy. less than a year ago i noticed him acting odd... i noticed his tummy was very grumbly and i could hear it without putting my head up to his stomach. he would arch his back like he was going to stretch and his stomach would tighten up like he was going to vomit. later in the day he wouldn't eat and looked very uncomfortable, so i rushed him to the vet being very concerns with his behavior. the vet examined him and took x-rays.. found nothing. he sent me home with some a/d wet food and some liquid medicine to help with his stomach. i ended up giving him some of the medicine and feeding him chicken and rice to see if that would help. it seemed to help and the symptoms went away. A week later i went out of town to visit family and the same symptoms accrued again. this time he was vomiting and had diarrhea. my step mom is a vet tech and took him to her vet office along with a stool sample because she seemed very concerned herself. i had his records sent over. She tested his stool and took more x-rays. nothing came back from the stool and didn't see anything on his rays. The vet thought that maybe he hurt his back when he jumped off the bed. She gave him a shot of cerenia and sent him home with metacam in case the symptoms continue. She told me to watch him jumping off the bed, couch and any stairs. i put him on chicken and rice again for the next few days. All the symptoms went away. hadn't had a problem since Till about a week ago. He sleeps with me every night. Last week early morning i noticed how restless he was i knew something was wrong so i got up and took him out. he was very sluggish and just wanted me to pick him up. i could hear his stomach again. then about an hour later he vomited, it was a yellowish color. his behavior went back to normal, He ate his food. this behavior has been on and off for the last week. i went to two different vets, 3 times for the same thing and i have spent over $1000 dollars and haven't gotten any answers. its very frustrating and i'm extremely concerned about my baby. i hate seeing him like this. someone please help


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry!  You are clearly a great chi Mom, and I feel for you having to go through all of this with your little guy, without getting any answers! I don't have much in the way of advice, as I'm a fairly new to chihuahuas myself, but hopefully some of the others with more experience may offer some guidance.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How much do you feed? What are you feeding when it's not chicken & rice? Have you tried giving some pure pumpkin with his food?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! It's awful when they don't feel well.

Have you tried taking him to a holistic vet? A few people on here use holistic vets. I, personally think its great, but hubby disagrees with me on almost everything! So, I don't use one! 

I am sure someone will have some advise. But, it sounds like it is his diet.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  I'd make sure he's only getting one high quality food. 3 small meals a day. Once early morning, mid day, late evening before bed. No treats, table food, etc. If it continues after this, I'd suspect IBD. Try a food with no grains. For sensitive tummies I recommend Wellness Simple. Also some dogs don't digest kibble well. I use canned only for this reason. Many feed raw diets, and it has been a success for some with tummy issues. Others it's made it worse. In chronic tummy issues you will have to do elimination diet. Best wishes. Feel better soon sweet baby.


----------



## hthomason (Apr 22, 2013)

thank you! i just want to find some answers


----------



## hthomason (Apr 22, 2013)

i feed him blue buffalo freedom (grain free) twice a day he gets 1/4cup a day, half at 10am and the other half at 5pm. I've tried putting pumpkin in his food in the past when he has these problems. i quit giving him table scarps cause i don't want him to get over weight. he does get treats from time to time for good behavior. When this happens it's out of the blue, very episodically. I did some research but didn't want to scare myself but i thought that maybe he could have IBD or colitis... 
No i haven't tried a holistic vet.. not a bad idea though. thank you all for your suggestions and commits.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would try a probiotic firstly.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My thoughts would be try a pro biotic I like these products or get a good greek yougurt:
The Wholistic Pet

Here are also a few good reads on IBD which sounds like he might have a mild case.
Dr. Shawn's Articles - IBD (Inflammatory Bowel Disease)
Inflammatory Bowel Disease In Pets
https://www.purelypets.com/wellness-center-archives-4/57-irritable-bowel-disease

Also if none of this helps I do suggest going to a Holistic Vet to see what they say


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

My dog had the same problem and when it would happen I give him baby gas medicine and I fixed his belly right up also I feed blue buffalo as well but I switched him to the turkey and potato which is for sensitive stomachs and easy to digest every since that no more problems. ;-) hope it works for you too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this little guy has a gas problem. Now what causes it, is unknown. I'd try the baby gas medicine too. I have a dog with intermittent tummy issues too. When she gets 'sick' I'd run her over to the vets, who'd give her a shot to relax her tummy that was really 'tight' to the feel. After 8-10 visits I decided to try massage. I rubbed her tummy and you could feel the gas moving around! She didn't try to move away, nor cry, so I figured it must be OK. She has these episodes 1-2 times a month. She may, or may not vomit bile, or have diarrhea or sometimes constipation. She won't eat for 8-10 hours when she has these episodes. I leave her pretty much alone after the massage and she is now 7 years old. She also has reflux, and takes pepcid for that. (vet prescribed) Good luck with your dog.


----------

